# Trouble with walking



## debsy (Aug 22, 2012)

Can anyone advise on best leads to stop my 1 year old v from pulling, yes I know training is the issue but I am getting to a point now where it's embarrassing walking him on lead. He is okay off lead but not always listening to me. I would love to meet up for walks with other v owners for help and a chat.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Curious about this http://www.thundershirt.com/Product/ThunderLeash.aspx?item_guid=07665bd4-cc1c-4f0c-be5d-26c277e64b56 (not that I need any more harnesses, collars and leashes :-X)

looks like it is based on the same principle as the suitcase style leash.


----------



## debsy (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you I will take a look, I know maybe more training is in order whilst on lead, I much prefer taking him off lead but not always possible, hands up I'm a beginner so any advise is great.


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

After reading some other post on the forum a few months ago I bought tho to use with my boy Bentley (now about 9 month old)

http://wiggleswagswhiskers.com/No-Pull-Harness/

I was using the gentle leader for a while before that harness but Bentley spent more time trying to get it off than walking. This harness works quite well. It doesn't completely stop the pulling, that will still require some training, but it definitely helped me be able to control the pulling easier. I clip it on the front clasp that sits in the middle of the chest which pulls his body back towards me when he starts to try and pull. He now barely even tries to pull when he is wearing that harness because he knows he won't get too far! I like that one vs the "Easy Walk Harness" because te straps have velvet lining so they don't rub as harshly against his skin


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I use the Gentle Leader and had excellent results with it! Been using for just over a month, working with her on heel command and with me command if she tries to wander. Now I can take her for a walk in a regular collar without much pulling. I do keep it in my pocket just in case!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I know this will be a little controversial to some, but we put an end to Ruby's pulling in 5 minutes using a regular flat collar, 6 foot lead and e-collar. 

We were shown this technique by a highly respected dog trainer in our area. Anyway, here's the basics:

Have the e-collar on a low setting. Our collar goes up to 7 and we keep in on a 2 or 3 depending on how many distractions there are. Give the dog about 2 feet of leash length. Start walking. As soon as the dog walks in front of you, say "come" and at the same time press the stimulation button on the remote for the collar. Also, as soon as you say "come" change directions immediately. If the dog walks ahead of you again, repeat. It seriously only took our girl a few times to catch on and she now walks wonderfully. I can't believe we put up with her pulling for over a year and it was so easy to fix!

I know the stopping and changing directions while walking if the dog pulls isn't a new thing, but combining it with the e-collar made it work SO much faster. We had tried the stopping and changing directions thing before, but without good results.

Here's a picture of her walking like a good dog the same day we were shown this technique:


----------



## Baja (Feb 17, 2013)

It seems cruel to me, but our trainer recommended a prong collar to stop the pulling. And they were right, a few walks with that collar (and a gentle tug from the leash when she started pulling - its the pinch type) and our 7mo old will walk right beside us. 

We don't use the collar often now, she learned quickly!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

if the way prongs look are problem, the neck tech prongs by Herm Sprenger is practically a work of art...
I use prongs for obedience as soon as it hits 6 months. Before that, I don't really train obedience, too young.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Data shame on you ;D

You promised me late 80's 

digging in 

after hour shows they all seeked a peek :-*

Those would only be used on Dandy and Candy pants only bro ;D

I pray you did not break out the Box sets 

Glow in the dark sets and sing go old dandy boy backwards ;D

lmao

This could earn you knee high pink Gloves and matching socks ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

They bite softly. 

My mom and a five year old are also walking the dog. Cannot expect them to be safe with a harness. 
Although, as the boy matures, he has grown to be very gentle.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

But those are not my favorite ... I have no pictures of Sam wearing them. 

This pulling harness with bungee leash combo is my absolute favorite for the trail mix


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Have you got a 'basement' for these prong's and leashes data??

Fetish or 'favourites' you sure have a collection!!!!!

Keep the pink gloves on...... Don't slip up and get your 'prints' on them!!!!!

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

My mom and a five year old are also walking the dog. Cannot expect them to be safe with a harness. 
Although, as the boy matures, he has grown to be very gentle.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

But I agree it's more fun to use bare hands :-* I love the pulling harness. 
Love how gentle these dogs are. 
We played with two others today. I may get another V sooner than later. :-*


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Broooooody..........

Because of Rudy!!!!!!!! X3

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Nonsense, I was tooting the benefits of prongs long before Rudy joined. 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3397.0.html


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Broooooody..........
> 
> Because of Rudy!!!!!!!! X3
> 
> Hobbsy 8)


Lost in translation again I think!!

I was referring that you may get another V sooner rather than later!!

Nice to see an old post again!!

Ozkar
Elite Member

Offline
Posts: 2,177
Liked: 1419



Re: Power-steering for dogs
« Reply #8 on: January 20, 2012, 07:00:45 AM »
LikeQuote
Dog whisperer hey Datacan I wish. No, unfortunately, I can't talk to the animals. It's just have a longer term thought process with my dogs. They are going to live to potentially 15, maybe more if I am lucky. That's a long time to spend with anyone. So, I figure, what could be learnt in a month with a prong, might take me 6. I don't care, I will happily spend the 6 and know I have a dog who's master has never subjected it to discomfort. I want my dogs to do things for me because they want to. Not because they get rewarded, not because of lots of praise, not because they get a shock or prick if they don't, but just cause they want to. Hence, I train with very soft methods which may potentially take longer. It's a choice I make not for any other reason than I think very highly of animals, high enough to not do things to them which I wouldn't want done to me and I find them really uncomfortable 

I am not criticising anyone who does, please don't misinterpret my comments. Each to their own, I was just offering an alternative thought line for those who are reading this thread.
Report to moderator Logged
Check out all the adventures of Ozkar, Astro and Zsa Zsa at http://aussievizsladiaries.blogspot.com.au/

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Data you and I are quickly falling into the prong love camp! These threads are fun. If the worst thing I get called is a cupcake, I'm okay with it


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D 


No leash no prongs no shocks

Skills 

earned work and respect and admiration on his trade and breed

Warren breeds trains and handles 24-7

Not weak words again results and champions


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Indeed, as a training tool, the prongs, used properly, I found them highly effective first time, every time. 

Much of what we do in dog training centres around the concept of pressure on/pressure off, whereby the dog learns to avoid pressure or discomfort.
Be that mild or momentarily harsh. 

Raising the voice is form of pressure, flat collars apply pressure, walking harness applies pressure, halties apply a form of discomfort to the neck... mild or harsh, with enough repetition, the dog eventually picks up on the concept of pressure. 

*My issue with training or management devices, if the tool is not phased out, the dog truly hasn't been trained to a high level of achievement. One well timed and at the appropriate level correction is worth many, many tiny nagging corrections.*

How many dogs, can safely walk off leash under distractions without first going through rigorous training? 

- Unpublished - BEST ADVICES from Cesar Millan 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4LaM7CRkaM


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I respect your rights and I respect you

my time served hands only and a few tools will win 

none can take my 50 years of upland pressing extreme conditions

without a fight or another option.

I know your a swell Man

My Mates will destroy yours any application

and you can bring others and all your tools

I will be coming in with Willow a puppy

will release 4 birds who sets down on point first and takes the bird and drops it at my feet size 14

will distract any process and see who breaks first

name any other conditions we need to keep this fair and real

I will have the Cleaner in the truck

Rudy

this is a $itch

no more fake pc bolstering or blasting

A real fighter with great skills is coming

and you know something else

Willow ate Jenn's hero Apple phone late last night

Jenn made the mistake and left it on the floor

She is flawed still learning and far from Perfection

and not one word was said to Her

about it

It was 4 hours after the event

they cannot process this a fact not a copy and bore me paste

real Fighters work poorly on a pc

We work better remote real and raw ;D  -35 getting some

For the Breed


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

RESPECT U 8)


----------

